# New HD channels are up



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Title says it all.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Just did a check switch got the guide data!


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I do not see MGM HD or MOJO HD maybe later today ?


----------



## nKeith (Apr 20, 2008)

space86 said:


> I do not see MGM HD or MOJO HD maybe later today ?


MGM is 385


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Some of the channels are mapped down at 38x, also had to do second forced download, MGM is at 385.


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats. Your patience has payed off. Now both providers are finally, for the first time in a while, in serious competition. This is a good thing for subs of both Dish and Direct.


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

garys said:


> Some of the channels are mapped down at 38x, also had to do second forced download, MGM is at 385.


Did you notice that HDNet, Discovery HD Thtre, HDNet Movies, UniHD, etc. were also mapped down even though they don't have SD counterparts?

Poor old Voom channels left only with their 9000 channel assignment.


----------



## UKWildcatFan (Apr 23, 2008)

Sweet!!!! Now if Dish would get 1 more channel that I want, I will be going to HD only package. But from what I read in another thread I won't hold my breath for it.


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't have CH 381 or 380 anyone else not geting or are geting them?


----------



## PRIME1 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is enough for me to make that switch to the HD only. I was really waiting for Disney E because my son loves his 'Doodlebops'! The others are just more icing on the cake but I am excited to see the Travel Channel in HD. Again, 

WAY TO GO DISH !! :hurah:


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

Wonder why the BIO and Travel in Hd are not next to their sd versions. At least there not in my guide.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

MadScientist said:


> I don't have CH 381 or 380 anyone else not geting or are geting them?


I don't see them either.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

MadScientist said:


> I don't have CH 381 or 380 anyone else not geting or are geting them?


If you're looking for 5-Max and Max W, they are showing as 9441 and 9440, respectively. No echoes in the 3xx range yet.


----------



## MarcusInMD (Jan 7, 2005)

OK, now give me Nick and Outdoor Channel and I will dump the God forsaken SD these satellite providers have been shoving down our throats.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh, I'm sure somebody will find something to complain about regarding this!


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Congrats Dish HD subs.
Hows the PQ? Wonder where dish got the bandwidth to add this amount of HD channels?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jamieh1 said:


> Congrats Dish HD subs.
> Hows the PQ? Wonder where dish got the bandwidth to add this amount of HD channels?


I've been peeking at a lot of the new ones, and PQ is a cut above SD, I can assure you.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Just changed from AT250 + HD Ultimate to dishHD and movie channels.... price is within a few bucks. Worse part is I lost BTN but figure by the time football season rolls around I'll be tired of the movie channels so can go to AT100+ + HD Ultimate so I can get BTN again. Now just waiting for HD LiLs and I'll be all happy


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

clyde sauls said:


> Wonder why the BIO and Travel in Hd are not next to their sd versions. At least there not in my guide.


Do you have the map down feature enabled, they show in my guide on both my 622's.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

HDG said:


> If you're looking for 5-Max and Max W, they are showing as 9441 and 9440, respectively. No echoes in the 3xx range yet.


I have them mapped down on my guides.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> Oh, I'm sure somebody will find something to complain about regarding this!


Hi Art!


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

A DirectTV installer happened to come into our store today -- I told him the news (he was taken aback.) All he could say was that his HD programs were $20 bucks a month less!


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

What did you do to get them? I tried the check switch, and the system info. but still don't have them as you do.



garys said:


> I have them mapped down on my guides.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

How do you enable the map down feature in the vip622? Didnt know there was a way to enable or disable.


----------



## PhantomOG (Feb 7, 2007)

so I can't get FOX Sports SW with the HD only package, but I can get my locals, right?


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

On a 211 to enable HD Mapdown, go to System Setup>Local Channels>Chan Displays: Where it has DishHD channels click on enable, then done.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

PhantomOG said:


> so I can't get FOX Sports SW with the HD only package, but I can get my locals, right?


That's right.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

clyde sauls said:


> How do you enable the map down feature in the vip622? Didnt know there was a way to enable or disable.


Menu, system setup, Local Channels. Kind of a strange place for it, but that is where it is.


----------



## JrVtecAccord (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow is this a record? How many channels where released today, to lazy to count


----------



## crookedcarrot (Sep 28, 2007)

Which channels were added? I'm at work and can't check for another 4 hours.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

THANKS, GARY, but it was enabled and still no bio hd or tennis channel hd after their standard channels in the guide. All other channels in hd are next to the standard channels.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

clyde sauls said:


> THANKS, GARY, but it was enabled and still no bio hd or tennis channel hd after their standard channels in the guide. All other channels in hd are next to the standard channels.


Try to reboot the system and see if that corrects it. I had to do several check switch test before the complete guide info would show up on four of the new HD channels for me.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Clyde,
It will come in soon, or you can always reboot. I can't believe all the new channels in one swift stroke today. CNBC will come in handy this summer during the Olympic's too. I am surprised the doom and gloom's out there haven't listed the new channels with some list of missing channels. All I can say if you want to complain and list do so, but leave out the News Corps owned stations, Fox/News/Direct have a package going on, hands down.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Wow. Dish really surprised us all didn't it? Good for them.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn, I've been home all day till 3:30 and never checked DBSTalk, and then I go to work, check DBSTalk and get this news. Guess I gotta wait till 8:30 to check my guide. Good thing I turned off my receiver before I left the house. Maybe I'll get a guide update.


----------



## slh7d (Oct 9, 2006)

MadScientist said:


> I don't have CH 381 or 380 anyone else not geting or are geting them?


380 and 381 (the new MAX HD channels) showed up as 311 and 314 for me.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

slh7d said:


> 380 and 381 (the new MAX HD channels) showed up as 311 and 314 for me.


They are at 9440 and 9441, nothing at 380 and 381.


----------



## davethestalker (Sep 17, 2006)

Boy, it sure will be embarrassing if Carl Edwards is driving the Dish Network car during this weekend's All Star race, which is exclusively on Speed.

Yeah, it's nice to get some of the channels we've been missing like ESPN News.


----------



## rigormortis (May 13, 2008)

bavaria72 said:


> Oh, I'm sure somebody will find something to complain about regarding this!


the Smithsonian channel looks like total crap as soon as the camera moves
or pans


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like there is a new king!


----------



## DodgerKing (Apr 28, 2008)

tpm1999 said:


> Looks like there is a new king!


Not yet. Still a few more to go...

http://www.cnet.com/4520-7874_1-5108854-5.html#key


----------



## davcole (May 6, 2006)

Just some observations and questions?

Is there anything HD on 5-MAX? In the time i've been home everything is 4x3. Is there anything on CNBC that is high-def also?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

davcole said:


> Just some observations and questions?
> 
> Is there anything HD on 5-MAX? In the time i've been home everything is 4x3. Is there anything on CNBC that is high-def also?


Still nothing on 5-Max and as for CNBC, there wont be to much on in HD yet, like most of the News stations, there sets are still setup for 4:3. It will take awhile, but you are moving towards HD Channels vs HD content. Travel seems soft to me, but could just be me, it does look better. Smith channel not much on I like, but it has looked good when I have checked. I am glad for CNBC, as it showed some good Winter Olympics stuff, and They will show even more, for the Summer Olypmpics. Nice to have in HD already.
I hope they redo the Channel order though, they have really messed up the 9xxx area.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Still nothing on 5-Max and as for CNBC, there wont be to much on in HD yet, like most of the News stations, there sets are still setup for 4:3. It will take awhile, but you are moving towards HD Channels vs HD content. Travel seems soft to me, but could just be me, it does look better. Smith channel not much on I like, but it has looked good when I have checked. I am glad for CNBC, as it showed some good Winter Olympics stuff, and They will show even more, for the Summer Olypmpics. Nice to have in HD already.
> I hope they redo the Channel order though, they have really messed up the 9xxx area.


I was watching CNBC during the day and it was all HD. I'm guessing during business hours when they have the tickers and business news going on it will be in HD.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

CoolGui said:


> I was watching CNBC during the day and it was all HD. I'm guessing during business hours when they have the tickers and business news going on it will be in HD.


Thats good to know, I was watching Money Matters, and it was 4:3 with HD Bars along the side. I do prefer bars over Stretch-o-Vision. Personally I wasn't that worried about CNBC doing anything in HD at the moment, it all takes sometime. Not a bad month though 22 new HD channels, who would have thunk.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

DodgerKing said:


> Congrats. Your patience has payed off. Now both providers are finally, for the first time in a while, in serious competition. This is a good thing for subs of both Dish and Direct.


Now please don't let people have the idea that it was their patience that won the day. The quick HD additions obviously has to do with the bad quarterly results since Q4/07, but more so due to the really bad Q1/08 number, which is why they did so right before the conference call tomorrow.

So when someone (of course not you) wants to brag about the virtue of his patience, just remember it was those who had less patience that brought him the new HDs.

Now congrats DISH HD subs!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Now please don't let people have the idea that it was their patience that won the day. The quick HD additions obviously has to do with the bad quarterly results since Q4/07, but more so due to the really bad Q1/08 number, which is why they did so right before the conference call tomorrow.
> 
> So when someone (of course not you) wants to brag about the virtue of his patience, just remember it was those who had less patience that brought him the new HDs.
> 
> Now congrats DISH HD subs!


Some of us have been since December talking about patience that things would turn around, Dish supplied more HD for a longer time, and had a feeling they would resolve things sooner rather than later, came later for some, sooner for others, but now most have the HD they want,(we will leave out HD Content)who knows what else will be coming online as they have several open spots now, and to top it off, we have a Superior DVR and User Interface.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> Some of us have been since December talking about patience that things would turn around, Dish supplied more HD for a longer time, and had a feeling they would resolve things sooner rather than later, came later for some, sooner for others, but now most have the HD they want,(we will leave out HD Content)who knows what else will be coming online as they have several open spots now, and to top it off, we have a Superior DVR and User Interface.


Stop the talk of patience, if everyone was patient, you would not have seen the new HDs now, because DISH would not have felt the pressure to add them, that was my point. Let's give the credit to those who deserve it, a part to DISH for coming through forits subs, but another big part to those who switched and put the pressure on to make it happen.

I will give no credit to the patient crowd, not that you don't deserve the new HDs, just you are not the mover.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Stop the talk of patience, if everyone was patient, you would not have seen the new HDs now, because DISH would not have felt the pressure to add them, that was my point. Let's give the credit to those who deserve it, a part to DISH for coming through forits subs, but another big part to those who switched and put the pressure on to make it happen.
> 
> I will give no credit to the patient crowd, not that you don't deserve the new HDs, just you are not the mover.


No credit to the Patient crowd??!!? The same crowd, that had enjoyed more HD for almost 2 yrs before Direct stepped up?!?!? Nor the Patient crowd that new a company, couldn't wait to long once the other guys, finally caught up and even went ahead, and WAY ahead at that. Lots of us new that it wouldn't take long, and even posted back in December, and some did back in January, after we took a second to think it all over, after going crazy at 1st. 
I am just Glad D* DVR and User interface was so bad, the family revolted, and refused to mover over for more HD.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay, so what happened to WGN in HD. I can't imagine why that wasn't released since it had been in test mode.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

still no bio or tennis channel hd next to their standard channels. After enabling and rebooting. Still not showing.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> No credit to the Patient crowd??!!? The same crowd, that had enjoyed more HD for almost 2 yrs before Direct stepped up?!?!? Nor the Patient crowd that new a company, couldn't wait to long once the other guys, finally caught up and even went ahead, and WAY ahead at that. Lots of us new that it wouldn't take long, and even posted back in December, and some did back in January, after we took a second to think it all over, after going crazy at 1st.
> I am just Glad D* DVR and User interface was so bad, the family revolted, and refused to mover over for more HD.


Of course you can pat on your back all you want, I am not here to stop you, only to offer a different point of view, and believe me as someone still keeps DISH service and intend to add DISH HD back when the dust settles.

Unfortunately the facts are not in agreement with you. While DirecTV added 275,000 net new subs last Q, DISH only 35,000. On the day before the bad number release DISH quickly added the new HDs to calm the investors.

I still say the people who dared to give DISH the boots woke it up and as a result you benefited from the new HDs now, not later. So at a minimum give those who put the pressure on DISH the credit, and be grateful you got what you want because of them.

But of course don't let me spoil your fun, all HD viewers should rejoice we now have real competition, in fact I am happy to learn that the DirecTV HDDVR price just dropped another $100 yesterday, ain't competition great?


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> Of course you can pat on your back all you want, I am not here to stop you, only to offer a different point of view, and believe me as someone still keeps DISH service and intend to add DISH HD back when the dust settles.
> 
> Unfortunately the facts are not in agreement with you. While DirecTV added 275,000 net new subs last Q, DISH only 35,000. On the day before the bad number release DISH quickly added the new HDs to calm the investors.
> 
> ...


Competition is GREAT for all. There can be no doubt about the fact Dish had to do something with, Direct catching up and then surpassing them in a 2 month period, with HD content forced them to do make a move. Most of us knew they would, waited and enjoyed what we had with better equipment. Now if Direct can come up with a DVR with Features, that both Dish and most Cable companies offer, I may move over for football seasons.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

Has anybody noticed that some of the new HD channels are missing closed captions as opposed to their SD counterparts?

CNN HD
Toon Disney HD
The Weather Channel HD

...are the ones I've noticed so far.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> ...Now if Direct can come up with a DVR with Features, that both Dish and most Cable companies offer, I may move over for football seasons.


What features? I have both E* and D* DVRs.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> What features? I have both E* and D* DVRs.


DLB ,Autotune, and not losing the internal drive when I add an external drive, for starters. I could live with the HR2x if it had DLB, like the medai center edge(wouldn't use it, already have xbox360, and the HomePC is connected directly via Fiber to Onkyo HomeTheater), and D* still has the edge on HD Channels(not as important, as HD content sucks on to many Channels). I would force the wife and kids to learn the a new UI. The idea of getting the chance for NFL Gameplan, but not having DLB, or even worse during the college season, without DLB is a no go, whats the since of having all sports channels if I can only watch one, and have to record the other one, instead of watching both, without having to record.. Few other things, but this is WAY off subject.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

GrumpyBear said:


> DLB ,Autotune, and not losing the internal drive when I add an external drive, for starters. I could live with the HR2x if it had DLB, like the medai center edge(wouldn't use it, already have xbox360, and the HomePC is connected directly via Fiber to Onkyo HomeTheater), and D* still has the edge on HD Channels(not as important, as HD content sucks on to many Channels). I would force the wife and kids to learn the a new UI. The idea of getting the chance for NFL Gameplan, but not having DLB, or even worse during the college season, without DLB is a no go, whats the since of having all sports channels if I can only watch one, and have to record the other one, instead of watching both, without having to record.. Few other things, but this is WAY off subject.


I never considered DISH had a real DLB anyway unless you put the HDDVR in single mode with PIP, but then you can always stack two D* HR21s for such purpose If sports is your game I can't imagine recording one and watching one to get the DLB effect be such a burden.

Autotune? I thougth D* has it but never paid attention to it.



DJ Lon said:


> Has anybody noticed that some of the new HD channels are missing closed captions as opposed to their SD counterparts?
> 
> CNN HD
> Toon Disney HD
> ...


This is quite common with some of the new HDs.


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

I am enjoying MGM HD.


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

wreck said:


> A DirectTV installer happened to come into our store today -- I told him the news (he was taken aback.) All he could say was that his HD programs were $20 bucks a month less!


If you are comparing both providers entry level HD package DirecTV's is $1 less from DISH @ $10


----------



## Artorture (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you have to upgrade to AT200 or AT250 to get MGM HD & Smithsonian HD?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Artorture said:


> Do you have to upgrade to AT200 or AT250 to get MGM HD & Smithsonian HD?


Not according to the web site here. As long as you have the HD Ultimate and AT100 or higher.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

This might be OT, and it's not a complaint, but somehow with all of these adds/deletes, my custom favorites list has been virtually erased on my 722. It's still there, but now it only has nine channels in it - and strangely it's all of the news channels from 200-212. Just thought I'd mention it in case others had a similar experience.


----------



## jwjensen356 (Apr 11, 2006)

Maybe this is a dumb question but were are the HD listings on the Channel Line-up Cards? Am I blind?

JJ


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

jwjensen356 said:


> ...were are the HD listings on the Channel Line-up Cards? Am I blind?


Nope, Dish just hid it. The link is still active and can be found here. It still lists the VOOM channels which is why it's probably not available.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Skates said:


> This might be OT, and it's not a complaint, but somehow with all of these adds/deletes, my custom favorites list has been virtually erased on my 722. It's still there, but now it only has nine channels in it - and strangely it's all of the news channels from 200-212. Just thought I'd mention it in case others had a similar experience.


I don't have that particular problem, but this new mappings of things and the Helter Skelter, spreading of things around in the 9xxxx, is a real PAIN


----------



## Mr. Vega (Jan 30, 2008)

any reason MGM HD and Smithsonian HD are not mapped in the 9000's???


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Mr. Vega said:


> any reason MGM HD and Smithsonian HD are not mapped in the 9000's???


Mapping are all screwed up. Hope they reorganize this mess now, that they killed of VooM.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Mr. Vega said:


> any reason MGM HD and Smithsonian HD are not mapped in the 9000's???


Good question, Vega.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

So tomorrow we are supposed to get 1 or 2 more new HD channels right? From that original list a couple had * saying they would be coming on the 14th if I remember correctly.


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

2 RSNs which, I assume, the HD-Only package won't get but being HD it should.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Mr. Vega said:


> any reason MGM HD and Smithsonian HD are not mapped in the 9000's???


Those two channels don't have a mapdown because they launched them at the channel number (in the 3xxs) that they wanted.

Looks like Dish plans on launching, at least for the moment, their HD channels in the 3xx range. So all the other stuff that didn't have an SD counterpart was given a 3xx mapdown channel but no need to do that with newly launching channels.


----------

